# Just can't decide



## Gill123 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I am looking at different areas with in Canada to move to. 
I have spent time in Ontario and Quebc. Though I do like Ontario I am looking more to the west site of Canada. 
I am looking in BC, Alberta, Manitoba and Saskatchewan. 
I am being told Manitoba is very flat??????
I don't know much about Saskatchewan
BC and Alberta are the two places I am looking at the most. The pull of the Rocky mountains and outstanding scenery I think.
Can anyone tell me more about Banff. Everytime I look at places I keep coming back to here. 
Where in BC is good? Obviously I know Vancouver, but I am being told this is very expensive to live.????????????
Any advice is muchly appreciated.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Gill,my friend lives near Vancouver and says Saskatoon,Saskechewan is not her cup of tea which made us look elsewhere but she said that Kelowna in Okanagan Valley is lovely and we were thinking of there but there isn't enough work for my husband xx Alberta ticks alot of boxes for us:cheaper housing,free healthcare,less tax and cheaper food etc xx


----------



## Gavin123 (Oct 6, 2011)

What about Calgary?


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Do u know much about Calgary Gavin?We may head that way.Is it best to live jus out of Calgary?


----------



## Gill123 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Emma, 
Thanks for the info its always nice to here what others thoughts are on places as well. 
Have you been to an exp on moving to canada at all???? I have just come across this site Canada Live!-Home , and I am not sure if it is worth going or not. 
I know I have worked in Canada for the last year but this time it is different. For starters its all on my own and it will be finding a job on my own accord. x


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

We went to the Expo Working In,in Manchester in April and stumbled across Canada when we were there for Australia.I know a great agent to help you through everything if u like.They r fab and give u advice too xx


----------



## Gavin123 (Oct 6, 2011)

emma329 said:


> Do u know much about Calgary Gavin?We may head that way.Is it best to live jus out of Calgary?


Well geographically Calgary is great for access to the rockies, skiing in Banff etc... not forgetting the Calgary stampede (Calgary Stampede) in the summer which attracts thousands of people. I have heard, however, that Calgary can be a bit quiet if there isnt a specific thing going on, which can be good in some respects. Beautiful scenery, I would massively recommend going to Alberta.


----------



## Gavin123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Also looked round Calgary University which was impressive


----------

